# Huffy Star Spangler banana bike in NY



## kirk thomas (Jul 1, 2018)

https://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/atq/d/antique-huffy-star-spangler/6627211815.html


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 1, 2018)

*Antique Huffy Star Spangler bike - $100 (Clintondale) *
Huffy Star Spangler bike. Very good condition. $100 or best offer. Pick up in Clintondale NY.


----------



## Loriandtim (Sep 9, 2020)

Is this still available?


----------



## kirk thomas (Sep 9, 2020)

I do not know it was on CL


----------



## Loriandtim (Sep 9, 2020)

Lol. Ok. Thanks.


----------



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Dec 5, 2020)

tripple3 said:


> *Antique Huffy Star Spangler bike - $100 (Clintondale) *
> Huffy Star Spangler bike. Very good condition. $100 or best offer. Pick up in Clintondale NY.
> View attachment 832488How far is lock port ny I’ll buy 251-648/9436


----------



## kirk thomas (Dec 5, 2020)

That is 200 miles from me.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 5, 2020)

CL

hudson valley >
for sale >
antiques - by owner
Post not found.​A post with an ID of 6627211815 could not be found.
The post has expired, or the post ID in the URL is invalid.

How far is lock port ny I’ll buy 251-648/9436 @Vintage Rat Rods USA 


Very old Craigs list ad that I copied from the link- Not Mine.
Member @kirk thomas lives in NY and checks ads & posts links to stuff, And Packs/ships for other members too; but not this time- too Late.
Keep searching.


----------

